# I had a Blowout... On a Hasselblad.



## RLPhoto (Sep 2, 2014)

I blewout a 80mm Leaf shutter. :-\ Will be sending it in with only 6k actuation's. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5GgrWHbwR2k&feature=youtu.be


----------



## jrista (Sep 2, 2014)

Bummer man. Sorry to hear about that.

I guess that's one of the potential drawbacks of leaf shutter lenses...although for the price, you would think they would last FAAAR longer than 6k actuations...


----------



## Halfrack (Sep 2, 2014)

OUCH! Painful in so many ways!

BTW - welcome to the H club. The cookies are pricy, but are damn tasty.


----------



## sagittariansrock (Sep 2, 2014)

A pity, hopefully the last repair you have to do for a while.

By the way, but I was surprised how small the lens is. Considering the fact that the MF sensors are so much larger than the 35mm ones, I would have expected the lens to have a lot more glass. Is that not the case?


----------



## DominoDude (Sep 2, 2014)

Cheezus!  No warranty on that standard lens, or you bought it in used condition?
Anyways, I hope there's a quick and affordable way to fix it, so you can be back on track soon.


----------



## tbadowski (Sep 2, 2014)

What's the Bokeh like on the lens now?


----------



## Click (Sep 2, 2014)

I'm so sorry for you


----------



## Halfrack (Sep 2, 2014)

sagittariansrock said:


> By the way, but I was surprised how small the lens is. Considering the fact that the MF sensors are so much larger than the 35mm ones, I would have expected the lens to have a lot more glass. Is that not the case?



The lenses are bigger, more noticeably with the zooms. The 80/2.8 is the smallest of the lenses by far. The two zooms are huge, with a 95mm filter size, same for the 24/28/35mm primes.


----------



## risc32 (Sep 2, 2014)

my 4x5 lenses are the smallest i own. smaller than a 135 teleconverter in fact. but that thing looks about the size of my MF Fuji 90mm 3.5


----------



## AE1Pguy (Sep 2, 2014)

A Hassy 80mm lens should really be compared to a 50mm 35mm lens, since that's the angular view equivalent.

Personally, I've never been impressed with the bokeh in my Hassy 80. Now the 80mm Schneiders and Zeiss's on my Rolleis, that's a different story...


----------



## RLPhoto (Sep 3, 2014)

jrista said:


> Bummer man. Sorry to hear about that.
> 
> I guess that's one of the potential drawbacks of leaf shutter lenses...although for the price, you would think they would last FAAAR longer than 6k actuations...



Big time, and It broke during a nice portrait shoot too. I reverted to my 5D3 + 24-70VC and slapping on ND's, turning up those strobes. I really like the IQ out of the 80mm too. Its a shame. :-\


----------



## jrista (Sep 3, 2014)

RLPhoto said:


> jrista said:
> 
> 
> > Bummer man. Sorry to hear about that.
> ...



I bet it was a beautiful lens with beautiful IQ. Are you going to get it repaired?


----------



## RLPhoto (Sep 3, 2014)

jrista said:


> RLPhoto said:
> 
> 
> > jrista said:
> ...



Thats the thing, If it costs a 1000+, I probably won't. I'll end up using that cash towards a 50-110MM instead.


----------



## JimKarczewski (Sep 3, 2014)

Too bad it's not like Canon, I thought if a shutter breaks below the rated actuations (like 450k for the 1Dx it would be replaced free) Maybe I'm smoking something, but guess I shouldn't talk because I'm at about 430k right now...


----------



## jrista (Sep 3, 2014)

JimKarczewski said:


> Too bad it's not like Canon, I thought if a shutter breaks below the rated actuations (like 450k for the 1Dx it would be replaced free) Maybe I'm smoking something, but guess I shouldn't talk because I'm at about 430k right now...



430,000 shutter actuations? WOW. Your a machine!  I think I have around 100k actuations on my 7D, and not even 10k on my 5D III. That's after a few years, too. 

Of course, I don't have the minigun of the DSLR world at my disposal, either. 


Anyway, it is a shame, RL, that it died. Any chance you know anyone who might be able to disassemble it, fix it, and put it back together for you? (LOL, i.e., are you really good friends with Roger Cicala from LensRentals? )


----------



## tolusina (Sep 3, 2014)

If this was a car forum, someone would be sure to post, "Oh, that'll buff right out".
---
So, please tell, aside from the shutter issue, how are you liking MF?
I'm seriously considering a 645Z, wondering how Hassy's implementation of that sensor performs?


----------



## RLPhoto (Sep 3, 2014)

tolusina said:


> If this was a car forum, someone would be sure to post, "Oh, that'll buff right out".
> ---
> So, please tell, aside from the shutter issue, how are you liking MF?
> I'm seriously considering a 645Z, wondering how Hassy's implementation of that sensor performs?



It's great. I should have jumped sooner and the H3DII files are beautiful under 200 iso. I sync my Einstein @ 1/800th easy and lose 1/2 stop syncing speed lites at that speed. The lenses are amazingly sharp aand I got to rent the 210mm HC. It makes my 135L look broken and what I especially like about hassy is the second hand prices for lenses are really good. 

Overall, I'd drop down to an aps camera before ditching the hassy now. I enjoy working with it.


----------

